# Looking for input



## bigworm420 (Nov 8, 2012)

:icon_smile:   So this is my first ever grow. I  have one clone 3 weeks into veg. Im using top feed hydro sytem. I only had only enough money for 150w hps light for now. Im using advanced nutrients expert level(plus a couple more.)  Im just curious on what people think. Im well read and crossing my fingers. I've fim'd  and started a little training so i can get a little bit more bushy. Any thoughts on my pics let me know  Im thinking of starting flowering next week.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 8, 2012)

they're looking real good. green mojo for your grow. just make sure you calculate the stretch from flowering into how big you want the plant to end up. 150w hps only covers 3 sq/ft at most


----------



## bigworm420 (Nov 8, 2012)

ill be ugrading soon on my lighting so ill be able to get a bit more vertical. Oh yeah the strain is white rhino and all AN nutes


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it needs to veg a lot longer.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the advanced nutes, but be careful not to overnute it as that is easy to do. Start out low on the ppm and gradually increase as it gets bigger. It looks good so far. How big is your space and how much ventilation do you have? Gooood ventilation, proper PH, and lots-o-light will make for happy harvesting.  

If you are staying with hydro, you will have to have a PH pen and a TDS pen so that you can maintain proper levels of chemicals in the water. It is critical to follow the PH as it will change over time regardless of what you do. Plants in hydro need to maintain right around 5.8 for best results. But you will find that it drifts either up or down depending on how much the plant takes in water and nutes, and it will vary from strain to strain.

I personally would veg her longer to allow it to get bigger, but that depends on the size of your space and the amount of light you have as she will stretch some when she goes to flower. To get good tight buds, you will need to maintain at least 5000 lumens per square foot of lighted space. So if you don't have it enclosed with reflective walls then you need to do that as well but make sure that it doesn't cut off the air flow, Just like us, plants need to breath fresh air.

Welcome to the Passion  if you have any questions don't hesatate to ask. there are plenty of folks here that are happy to help


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 9, 2012)

your plants look good, i also think you should veg them for longer then you are planning,they look as if they cold grow much more which will provide you with more bud atleast IMO.


----------



## bigworm420 (Nov 9, 2012)

my space is 3ft by 4 ft. good ventilation and fans. No reflective stuff yet. Im also using direct sun during the day with my light about a foot over the top. Ill keep updating pictures so im sure not to mess anything up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2012)

bigworm420 said:
			
		

> my space is 3ft by 4 ft. good ventilation and fans. No reflective stuff yet. Im also using direct sun during the day with my light about a foot over the top. Ill keep updating pictures so im sure not to mess anything up



Your plant is looking good.  And it looks like the lst is going well.  However, I am with the others that you need a lot more veg time.

You also need to get your space substantially smaller.  A 150W light is good for about 3 sq ft--you have 12.  You are going to need to make some kind of reflective walls to get your space smaller or you are going to end up with unsatisfactory results.  Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging, you want a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft, for flowering you want a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft.  A 150W light emits approx 15,000 lumens making it suitable for 3 sq ft.  Tell us about your ventilation.  You need a fan that actually exhausts air from your space and a passive inlet to allow fresh air to be brought into the space.  You also need an oscillating fan to move the fresh air around.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.

How is your plant getting daytime sun?  Are you taking the plant outdoors?  If so, be careful with this practice as it is very easy to bring pests and disease from outside into your grow space.


----------



## bigworm420 (Nov 10, 2012)

For my venting i have an oscilating fan above my canopy, i have 2 window fans blowing fresh air in the room its in. And i have a exhuast fan above my light ducted out another window.  As for getting sun it happens to be in a room where it recieves direct and indirect sunlight all day. The place it sits when the suns not out i have painted white for some reflectivity for now. Like i said earlier everything is somewhat temporary for a couple weeks till i can upgrade    Ill make sure to keep updating and using everyones input as needed.  TY


----------



## bigworm420 (Nov 27, 2012)

Heres an update   I started into week one of flowering. Its about 17 inches tall and probably 24 wide.  Looking good. If you have any pointers pls feel free to comment


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 27, 2012)

looking good


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, she looks real good  just keep doing what yer doing 

1 piece of advise: if you don't already have a fan blowing directly on her then put one on her, and make her dance. Having a good breeze making the plant sway pretty good will strengthen the branches to help hold the weight of the buds.


----------



## mmmdave (Nov 28, 2012)

looking sexy


----------



## bigworm420 (Jan 5, 2013)

sorry about not updating recently..... ill post some pics in the morning, but things are going really smooth.


----------

